# Before the Reckoning!!



## Rathkhan (May 20, 2011)

Alright, I don't believe in any of this "Judgement Day" stuff being touted about tomorrow, but just for fun... pretending this thing is true;

If you could take your whole life's sexual energy out in a healthy way upon your choice of 3 BHM's/FFA's from this forum, who would they be and why? 

I'll Start in no particular order:

1) luvbigfellas: She's attractive, sexy, and has a thing for My body! She's interesting to talk to and never fails to make Me smile. 

2) Zowie: She's super sexy, feisty, and I think she'd be a very creative person in the areas that matter! 

3) JenFromOC: Having lurked for a bit and read several of her posts, she seems like an interesting person, plus she's sexy and very much an FFA, which given my current belly-ness makes for a good match! Heh! 

There are more, but I figured we could limit it to 3!


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

I love this thread! But, unfortunately (and especially when it comes to hypothetical sex), I'm a slut and cannot limit to three.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

Me neither. I'm greedy. Gotta take a pass. Shout out to my jelli bitches.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Me neither. I'm greedy. Gotta take a pass. Shout out to my jelli bitches.



You've been looking GREAT recently btw.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> You've been looking GREAT recently btw.


Thanks, baby. You're a hot piece of ass yourself.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Thanks, baby. You're a hot piece of ass yourself.



Thanks darling. Don't feel it right now. Despite having the best night ever, I still wish I wasn't ill. No-one likes coughing up blood.


----------



## biglynch (May 20, 2011)

3!!! no way I want the lot. I'm going down kicking and screaming. Its a big ffa/bhm festival of filth! "COME AND GET ME JEEEEBUSSSS" whos in? (free booze too)


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks darling. Don't feel it right now. Despite having the best night ever, I still wish I wasn't ill. No-one likes coughing up blood.


Whoa. Hope you've been to the doctor. Feel better Sassylicous.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 20, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Whoa. Hope you've been to the doctor. Feel better Sassylicious.



Thanks. I figured seen as I was gonna be raptured today it was kinda pointless  If it's not clear by monday morning, I am barging to the front of that appoinment list.


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks. I figured seen as I was gonna be raptured today it was kinda pointless  If it's not clear by monday morning, I am barging to the front of that appoinment list.



I'd like to forego being raptured for being _*raptured*_...

You know...in the theme of the thread and all...


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I'd like to forego being raptured for being _*raptured*_...
> 
> You know...in the theme of the thread and all...



Oh you. *fiddles with LL's Rapturous bits* :batting:


----------



## WVMountainrear (May 20, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Oh you. *fiddles with LL's Rapturous bits* :batting:



Thank you, Sassy...my bits could use a good fiddling.


----------



## Sasquatch! (May 20, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> Thank you, Sassy...my bits could use a good fiddling.



Dear diary...

JACKPOT.



Honestly though, I could probably die tonight quite happily. I've had a great time celebrating friends, with friends and by friends. Had great conversation, great food, great laughs!

I felt desired, appreciated and respected. And what more could I honestly ask for?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Alright, I don't believe in any of this "Judgement Day" stuff being touted about tomorrow, but just for fun... pretending this thing is true;
> 
> If you could take your whole life's sexual energy out in a healthy way upon your choice of 3 BHM's/FFA's from this forum, who would they be and why?
> 
> ...




No particular order my ass, Jayme. You know you want me. Like NOW. 

Eh, I only need one for the time being...I don't know if the world could handle this much awesomeness in a room with more than one man at a time. But if I must...

1) Rathkhan--Obviously. If you've been paying attention for more than five minutes, you know this...lol He's adorable, he's sweet, and he makes me laugh a lot. And he's hot. 

2) Sassy--He cracks me up.

3) danielson123--He for some reason responds to my 4 am posts, even if they make no particular sense.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 20, 2011)

I just realized that if it were the end of the world I figure I'd want to boink just as many women as men here. Wow. I always thought myself to be strictly dickly.


----------



## Zowie (May 20, 2011)

Hahaha, I made someone's list! Above JEN!

As end of the world sex goes... (or just general friday sex... or sex...)

Hozay J Garseeya  Althought the world better not end for a few more weeks else we're in trouble. 

And maybe some sort of orgy in jello. Cause I'm a bitch like that, unfortunately.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 20, 2011)

I'll bite . . . 

1. Zowie, because she already rocks my world and makes me cross my eyes in ecstasy. 

and the rest in no particular order. 


Sassy: I'll corn hole that ass all night baby boy ;-)
Paq: same to you.
Fish: I wouldn't cornhole you, but I'd like to have some vodka and talk comics and life before we are met by the rapture
Julied: you know what I'd do to you
LL: Oh you . . . 
Anju: We could hang out with Laura
Candy: we'd just listen to music and not have sexy time
CP: You'd probably school me and show me things I didn't know were possible . . . 
Zowie: One more for the road, like that one time.

If I forgot anyone, it's probably because I'm exhausted after all the sexing.


----------



## Rathkhan (May 20, 2011)

Honestly, I can probably count on 4 pairs of hands the women on this forum I'd gladly let make sweet love to My belly!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Honestly, I can probably count on 4 pairs of hands the women on this forum I'd gladly let make sweet love to My belly!



I better be first in line lol


----------



## Rathkhan (May 20, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I better be first in line lol



We'll see!! LOL


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 20, 2011)

Fine, I'll take a number...


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2011)

1) My wife
2) My wife
3) My wife

Can you tell I'm married?


----------



## Paquito (May 20, 2011)

I would gather

Sassy
Zowie
Hozay
JulieD
Casting
CANDY
Goreki
Fish
IzzyStone (I still have a crush, ok?)
NUSH NUSH
OneWickedAngel
Bansh
There's no way not to forget someone, so sorry if this should be your spot.
and then as soon as they think that we're about to have a massive orgy, I show them my stockpile of weapons and we kick zombie ass. I don't give up.

If the rest of you are still alive, feel free to find us.


----------



## Zowie (May 21, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I would gather
> 
> Sassy
> Zowie
> ...



Also, we're got North. No Arguing this time around.


----------



## JulieD (May 21, 2011)

Well, to pick only 3 is not fair to all of the others...but I will pick some 
1. Fish...because you are my bff and I really don't think your penis is as tiny as you say it is...but just in case it is, that's why you are first.
2. Paco...all though I am not a feeder, I would tie you up, make you get drunk, and do many dirty things to you that every man should have experience at least once in their life...
3. Sassy...after I open Pacos eyes to the joyful pain of many sexual acts, I would like to see him use them on you...I would be there for any and all extra support, and of course to demonstrate for the hell of it
4. Zowzay (Zowie + Hozay)... because I think of you two as a pair so I would totally do you as a pair...besides, I'm convinced that the two of you work better as one...and I don't do anything half assed
5. CP...because you are the Queen and how often would I be able to scream "GOD LIVE THE QUEEN" and really, really mean it?
6. Willsparks...I know this is going to piss you off, but you would be the perfect cure to this crazy Beiber fever I have...to be able to hump a chunky Beiber-look-a-like who is legally of age would be so awesome...don't worry, you will be able to keep the purple hoodie and skinny jeans...hell I will throw in a sandwich too...two sandwiches if you let me call you Justin
7. Bigginz...because I have myself convinced that you are an amazing, passionate lover...I want that
8. Candy...because I know what you can do with a rubber snake...MONSOON!!!
9. BeB...because you are so awesome and I bet you are just as awesome in bed
10. Goreki...I'm curious if things are done differently from the land down under...hmmm

This is just some of my list...I'm a horny bitch so there probably isn't to many who wouldn't make my list for realz...and remember kids, you can't rapture the willing


----------



## WillSpark (May 21, 2011)

JulieD said:


> 6. Willsparks...I know this is going to piss you off, but you would be the perfect cure to this crazy Beiber fever I have...to be able to hump a chunky Beiber-look-a-like who is legally of age would be so awesome...don't worry, you will be able to keep the purple hoodie and skinny jeans...hell I will throw in a sandwich too...two sandwiches if you let me call you Justin.



I will ravish you to the point of the greatest climax you have ever experienced, stop suddenly, be like "baby, baby, baby nooo" and never call you back. You will wake up in a cold sweat every night waiting for a release that will never come. Because that's how I roll. Also I totally don't get the Justin Bieber resemblance thing. Do I really look like a chubby version of someone who looks like a 9 year old/a lesbian?

Hm....my list....my list my list my list....

Basically, I'm almost positive anyone who'd be willing to put me on their list is someone I'd have on my list. But because I don't know for sure, I can't say how my list would be. It's gotta be consensual for me to have a good time.


----------



## JulieD (May 21, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> I will ravish you to the point of the greatest climax you have ever experienced, stop suddenly, be like "baby, baby, baby nooo" and never call you back. You will wake up in a cold sweat every night waiting for a release that will never come. Because that's how I roll. Also I totally don't get the Justin Bieber resemblance thing. Do I really look like a chubby version of someone who looks like a 9 year old/a lesbian?
> 
> Hm....my list....my list my list my list....
> 
> Basically, I'm almost positive anyone who'd be willing to put me on their list is someone I'd have on my list. But because I don't know for sure, I can't say how my list would be. It's gotta be consensual for me to have a good time.



In this picture I kinda think you do. Either way, I'm so glad you are on board, I hope you know how to dougie...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks. I figured seen as I was gonna be raptured today it was kinda pointless  If it's not clear by monday morning, I am barging to the front of that appoinment list.



*sassylicious (love that CP )

I have had sinus infection for days....as in 12....went and got a Z PAK and almost better in like 12 hours....AMAZING.....just saying*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll bite . . .
> 
> 1. Zowie, because she already rocks my world and makes me cross my eyes in ecstasy.
> 
> ...



 * 

sitting in a corner crying for the last buncha hours since i read your post
woe is me.......no whorezay love*


----------



## FishCharming (May 21, 2011)

Jeebus climbin in your windows
He's snatchin your people up
Tryna rapeture em so y'all need to

Hide your kids, Hide your wife
Hide your kids, Hide your wife
Hide your kids, Hide your wife
and hide your husband
Cuz they're rapeturin' errbody out here...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2011)

Paquito said:


> I would gather
> 
> Sassy
> Zowie
> ...



*damn ....3 lists..... do i have a big L on my forehead :sad:*


----------



## Robbie_Rob (May 21, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *damn ....3 lists..... do i have a big L on my forehead :sad:*



It's ok, i'm not on any lists either  we can wallow in our grief together  lol


----------



## FishCharming (May 21, 2011)

i am planning on an indiscriminate rapeturing spree. so come one, come all, and most importantly, come pantless!


----------



## FishCharming (May 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'll bite . . .
> 
> 1. Zowie, because she already rocks my world and makes me cross my eyes in ecstasy.
> 
> ...



that's how it would start but after a few redbull and vodkas i'd mount you like a sherpa on a viagra binge!


----------



## djudex (May 21, 2011)

I'd totally hump that djudex guy, he's hot.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'd totally hump that djudex guy, he's hot.



agreed. 

and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 21, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> 
> sitting in a corner crying for the last buncha hours since i read your post
> woe is me.......no whorezay love*



Are you kidding me? CLEARLY I didn't put you on the list because it's so OBVIOUS that you WOULD be on the list. 

We'd hang out in your cabin just for a little so I could finally say I've been in a log home, and then we'd go riding until the rapture, with the wind in my hair and a bike vibrating my balls. That's how I'd go out in style with you.


----------



## Paquito (May 21, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'd totally hump that djudex guy, he's hot.



YOUR MUTTONCHOPS ARE HERE TO SAVE US ALL
from the fake apocalypse.


----------



## chicken legs (May 21, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'd totally hump that djudex guy, he's hot.



I heard a couple of the FFA's wanted to hump him in his kitchen


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 21, 2011)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Are you kidding me? CLEARLY I didn't put you on the list because it's so OBVIOUS that you WOULD be on the list.
> 
> We'd hang out in your cabin just for a little so I could finally say I've been in a log home, and then we'd go riding until the rapture, with the wind in my hair and a bike vibrating my balls. That's how I'd go out in style with you.



* that's much better...*....:eat2:


----------



## WillSpark (May 21, 2011)

Oh hey guys, the Rapture happened.

But it turns out it wasn't the Christians getting raptured. It was the vegans.

Turns out being vegan just makes you better than everyone else.

Oh and if you're vegan and you weren't raptured, then you were never a true vegan, anyway


----------



## Zowie (May 21, 2011)

WillSpark said:


> Oh hey guys, the Rapture happened.
> 
> But it turns out it wasn't the Christians getting raptured. It was the vegans.
> 
> ...



Dude, that means 99% of the people I work with, for, and next to are gone. 
BEST. DAY. EVAH.


----------



## Rathkhan (May 21, 2011)

Ok, the rapture has come and gone. Who wants to do it?!?


----------



## WillSpark (May 21, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Dude, that means 99% of the people I work with, for, and next to are gone.
> BEST. DAY. EVAH.



Just remember that if they're still there next time you go into work, they weren't true vegans and you can laugh at them.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 22, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Ok, the rapture has come and gone. Who wants to do it?!?



I've already had sex with 15 of the 10 people on my list.



Yes, you read that correctly.


----------



## Goreki (May 22, 2011)

I think if the rapture had actually happened (WORST RAPTURE EVER!!!)
My list would have only about five people on it. They can stay out.

The rest of you need to be taught how to wrestle crocodiles while wearing kangaroo fur bikinis and drinking wine out of the cask.

I will be your angry crocodile.


----------



## djudex (May 22, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I heard a couple of the FFA's wanted to hump him in his kitchen



It's true, they do love my kitchen


----------



## analikesyourface (May 23, 2011)

djudex said:


> I'd totally hump that djudex guy, he's hot.




Agreed  like... times ten of agreed!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

Rathkhan said:


> Ok, the rapture has come and gone. Who wants to do it?!?



I gladly volunteer! Anyone else want to take me home for a night? I could use it...


----------



## Zandoz (May 23, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I gladly volunteer! Anyone else want to take me home for a night? I could use it...




Sure! But I suspect my wife might not be too keen on it.


----------



## analikesyourface (May 23, 2011)

Zandoz said:


> Sure! But I suspect my wife might not be too keen on it.



OOH. DRAMA :batting:
Hahaha


----------



## Zandoz (May 23, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> OOH. DRAMA :batting:
> Hahaha



No drama....just foolishness from an old troll who is hopelessly in love with his wife, but still able to admire.


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

No one's wife ever is. Or girlfriend. I wonder why that could be...:batting: Maybe it's because most girls don't really like me too much...hmm...


----------



## Goreki (May 23, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> No one's wife ever is. Or girlfriend. I wonder why that could be...:batting: Maybe it's because most girls don't really like me too much...hmm...


Or simply that most people don't like thier partner having those kind of extra curricular activities


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 23, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Or simply that most people don't like thier partner having those kind of extra curricular activities



Probably some of both. *shrugs*


----------



## Bighairyman (May 24, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> No one's wife ever is. Or girlfriend. I wonder why that could be...:batting: Maybe it's because most girls don't really like me too much...hmm...



I have no strings to any girls that would even be remotely mad. I will take you up on that offer.:eat2:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 24, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I have no strings to any girls that would even be remotely mad. I will take you up on that offer.:eat2:



Hahaha, you're just a hop across the lake, right? lol


----------



## Bighairyman (May 24, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Hahaha, you're just a hop across the lake, right? lol



I don't know, what lake are you referring to? I am in Michigan. I am bordered by many lakes. Unless you are referring to an ocean.


----------



## JulieD (May 24, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> No one's wife ever is. Or girlfriend. I wonder why that could be...:batting: Maybe it's because most girls don't really like me too much...hmm...



Why do you think most girls don't like you? :huh:


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 24, 2011)

Bighairyman said:


> I don't know, what lake are you referring to? I am in Michigan. I am bordered by many lakes. Unless you are referring to an ocean.



I'm in Wisconsin, so I mean Lake Michigan. lol


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 24, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Why do you think most girls don't like you? :huh:



Dirty looks, calling me a "bitch", a "cunt", or something similar, telling their boyfriend that he can't hang out with me anymore, being snarky both behind my back and to my face...the list goes on.


----------



## JulieD (May 24, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Dirty looks, calling me a "bitch", a "cunt", or something similar, telling their boyfriend that he can't hang out with me anymore, being snarky both behind my back and to my face...the list goes on.



Well, are you doing anything to provoke their attitude towards you? I am a girl who has both male and female friends, and I am fairly social in real life along with the internetz, and it not socially normal for females to call another female any kind of name unless there is a reason...


----------



## Bighairyman (May 24, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I'm in Wisconsin, so I mean Lake Michigan. lol



Well in that case yes. Jut a bounce over the lake. Wanna meet on a raft in the middle?


----------



## Zowie (May 24, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Well, are you doing anything to provoke their attitude towards you? I am a girl who has both male and female friends, and I am fairly social in real life along with the internetz, and it not socially normal for females to call another female any kind of name unless there is a reason...



Bitch.

Most of my good friends are male, and I generally dislike women for that reason exactly... we're all pretty nasty to each other. But I'm failry certain no one's been calling me a cunt.


----------



## JulieD (May 24, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Bitch.
> 
> Most of my good friends are male, and I generally dislike women for that reason exactly... we're all pretty nasty to each other. But I'm failry certain no one's been calling me a cunt.



Whatever, I can't help it if everyne likes me ok...even your mom likes me...see you next tuesday


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 24, 2011)

JulieD said:


> Well, are you doing anything to provoke their attitude towards you? I am a girl who has both male and female friends, and I am fairly social in real life along with the internetz, and it not socially normal for females to call another female any kind of name unless there is a reason...



I seriously don't do anything to provoke snark. I try to be friendly. I'm very social. Women just generally don't like me. It's been like that my whole life. *shrugs* But, your opinion is your opinion. I personally think people as a group are just sometimes nasty to each other just because.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 25, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> I seriously don't do anything to provoke snark. I try to be friendly. I'm very social. Women just generally don't like me. It's been like that my whole life. *shrugs* But, your opinion is your opinion. I personally think people as a group are just sometimes nasty to each other just because.



Let's put this woman on woman hate to the test Shall we?

I'm going ot say something, and you react to it. 

Ready? Go!

. . . Do me now . . . 

*react!*


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 25, 2011)

As long as you've got a condom on, sure.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (May 25, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> As long as you've got a condom on, sure.



I am excited and disappointed with this response. 

Excited for the positive nature of the response; disappointed because I'm seen so much more enthusiasm from your other posts where the sex is oozing from there. This felt more like a "Hey are you awake?" "*grunt*" "you wanna have sex?" *grunt* "alright, I'll try not to move you too much, and I"ll roll over when I'm done."

where's the passion? Do I just get a pity fuck?


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 25, 2011)

It's been a long day...geez...it's hard to be amazing ALL the time! lol

But, trust me, I'm more enthused about it than I let on


----------

